# Cwc G10 Military Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received a batch of issued CWC G10 Military watches.

Updated the site with them.

Â£55 each or Â£100 for two or more.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Whats_s_New.html


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One of my two all-time favourite watches...

Hers, too, unfortunately; so I'll be having one off you at the end of the month if there are any left then...

I may get to keep this one...


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post so bear with me....

This may be in the wrong forum as this thread is about CWC G10 watches here goes. I bought one of these in 2003 and it has worked fine but now the glass is cracked in two places. I can get a new glass sent to here (Johannesburg South Africa), but I have heard it is hard to change the glass - can't remember where I read that. My question is: can an 'ordinary' watch repairer change the glass?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes any competent watch maker should be able to replace the crystal


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, so I will buy another strap (my third now) and my second glass and see what the watch repairers round here say. Or maybe I should take the watch to them first and see what they say...

As an expatriate ex-RAF tradesman I love having a watch with the broad arrow on it on my wrist, and I love the way the pins (or whatever they are called) are set in concrete, so to speak. I have run over this watch with cars various about twice, but it does not like to be dropped on tiled floors. The glass, or crystal, breaks easily when I do that.


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Just received a batch of issued CWC G10 Military watches.
> 
> Updated the site with them.
> 
> ...


Just bought one via Paypal for Â£65 incl p&p. I hope it gets here ok, though it does come registered post. So I will have two ....


----------

